# [SOLVED] Windows Media Player - No Picture!



## X_Gamer7

I have windows media player installed for windows ME. I got this movie that's supposed to run on it. It recognizes the file as a CD, instead of a video. The sound for the movie comes on, but there is no visual things. I can make the "visualizations" go, as if there were a CD playing, but what good would that do me? Can anyone tell me what's going on here?


----------



## colmaca

go here http://www.divx.com/divx/ and get the Standard DivX Codec(FREE) then you should see the movie


----------



## ~Candy~

What movie is it and where did it come from?

Also, moving to other software as requested


----------



## X_Gamer7

Hey lol, thanks for telling me about the DivX player. Works great. I guess that was a quick fix. Thanks for movin the thread so fast! Umm, i dont know how to make one of those solved things come up, so I guess I'll just say, Problem Solved!
Thanks again,
X_gamer7


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by X_Gamer7:_
> *Umm, i dont know how to make one of those solved things come up, so I guess I'll just say, Problem Solved!
> Thanks again,
> X_gamer7 *


Same way as you asked for a move 

Done deal.

Have a great Holiday Season


----------



## Socrates-1

Hi - see this link for the general solution to cover all DVD playback:

NO PICTURE IN WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER
www.sherlock-holmes.co.uk/tips


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. You just might want to change your experience level from "computer illiterate" to something else


----------



## Socrates-1

Thanks - there was no option for computer "literate" so I had no choice but to use the "illiterate" option, as seemed to be the nearest choice.

www.AMW1.com


----------

